# accompaniments



## henrikhank

Howdy fellow music theorist! 
I have studied some classical harmony with all those rules about how to voice lead them chords. It seems like when looking at classical pieces the composers broke some of the rule. This must be because those pieces were not written in choral style.
I am here thinking about piano accompaniment or something like that.
What are some ways those harmony rules can be broken in piano accompaniments? 
And what are some beginner accompaniments one should learn when playing solo or with a singer or maybe a classical guitarist?


----------



## athrun200

henrikhank said:


> Howdy fellow music theorist!
> I have studied some classical harmony with all those rules about how to voice lead them chords. It seems like when looking at classical pieces the composers broke some of the rule. This must be because those pieces were not written in choral style.
> I am here thinking about piano accompaniment or something like that.
> What are some ways those harmony rules can be broken in piano accompaniments?
> And what are some beginner accompaniments one should learn when playing solo or with a singer or maybe a classical guitarist?


What rule does that piece break? If it is parallel octave on only RH or only LH, I think it is acceptable.
If you want to know more about the piano accompaniment, I recommend the following book to you:*Elementary Accompaniment Writing, by William Lovelock*

This book is a very very basic introduction to accompaniment writing and it spends some time talking about the rules should be obeyed in accompaniment writing. Highly recommend it to you.


----------

